# Smoker burned off while smoking pork roast



## jcolereid (Jul 25, 2021)

I’m smoking a 35 lb pork roast.  I thawed it out and injected with a apple juice, vinegar, water, Worcestershire sauce and Treager Rub.   After injecting it I covered it with mustard and Treager Rub and wrapped in Saran Wrap for 12 hrs.  I was smoking at 180 and the smoker fluctuating between 170-210 mostly staying around 190.  After roughly 19hrs and IT of close to 160 my smoker burned out.  I think it could have been between 2-6 but I checked it around 1:45 and it was running at 190 degrees.  I would have guessed it went out around 3 am maybe.  I caught it at 6 am and the meat was at an IT of ~120.  I threw it in a roaster and covered with foil and in the oven at 225 degrees.  Once it got back to 160 IT,  I turned the temp up to 250.  I’m looking for any advice as to how to finish it off and if I should be concerned about the meat becoming contaminated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2021)

Just finish it off in the oven, it will be fine & safe to eat.
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 25, 2021)

What Al said


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 25, 2021)

At 35# what kind of roast?  Seems heavy to be a whole shoulder (butt and picnic), maybe a fresh ham  (rear leg)??


----------



## sandyut (Jul 25, 2021)

I might suggest smoking at a higher temp.  if you are going for pulled pork 180 is not gonna get the IT high enough.  AND 180 will take days to  even come close to finishing just about anything.  I run mine at 180 for an hour or two to get a heavier dose of smoke, then crake it to 275 till done.  I can get 2 ten pounders done in a day.


----------



## jcolereid (Jul 25, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> At 35# what kind of roast?  Seems heavy to be a whole shoulder (butt and picnic), maybe a fresh ham  (rear leg)??


It was a hog we got processed ourselves.  It was the whole hind quarter.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 25, 2021)

I figured that might be the case.  Post some photos of the finished product.  I've had legs that were cooked to sliceable, and ones that were pullable.  It's all good.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 25, 2021)

Did you intend to smoke that low in the 180-200 range??


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I might suggest smoking at a higher temp.  if you are going for pulled pork 180 is not gonna get the IT high enough.  AND 180 will take days to  even come close to finishing just about anything.  I run mine at 180 for an hour or two to get a heavier dose of smoke, then crake it to 275 till done.  I can get 2 ten pounders done in a day.




I agree with running a hotter Smoker Temp, especially since you injected that 35 pound roast.

Bear


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Jul 25, 2021)

I would run your pit in the 250-275F range.  Pork is fatty and won't dry out, what it will do is cook much faster and make for less baby sitting the pit.


----------

